# Getting Stove external air intake pipe to the outside



## Troy McClure (22 Aug 2011)

Airtight house with two stoves. One on an inner wall. Looking at putting external air intake pipe down through the floor insulation. But what path do we take it from there.
Builder says cant run it through the foundation and up on the outside as it will take rain and debris. Reckons to bring it up through the 200mm cavity then out through the outer relief wall. 
I am not fond of messing around with the insulation and making a weak point like this.
How have other's treated this issue?


----------



## hastalavista (22 Aug 2011)

is this a retro or current build where still time to decide
are the chimneys built


----------



## Troy McClure (22 Aug 2011)

It's a new build that has started. Foundations have started


----------



## RKQ (23 Aug 2011)

A copy of your pdf plan would be handy.
Its your Certifiers call. Personally I don't see why this wasn't resolved at design stage. Passive house is not a new concept.

I don't believe in cutting out insulation. Ideally this pipe should be in the hardcore below the insulation or designed into the conc of a raft foundation (designed by an Engineer).


----------



## hastalavista (23 Aug 2011)

have u looked at using the chimney that incorporates the air intake.

re Builder says cant run it through the foundation and up on the outside as it will take rain and debris

Crap
what does he do with radon pipes from the sump?

He is just being lazy

In an ideal world the pipe should go down into the foundations and then Tee so as it goes to both sides of the house, this allows for pressure equalization in times of high winds


----------



## boots (13 Sep 2011)

We had the same issue, eventually put the pipe out through the ceiling and then through the wall.  We had space in the ceiling to allow for MVHR ducts. 
Hope this helps
Boots


----------



## Troy McClure (18 Sep 2011)

I called the company's that make the stoves for advice. 

We ended up running it straight down through foundation, then up into the cavity which is 200mm and out through the outer relief. This seems to be the advice we got for one. For the other it was on an outside wall so we ran it straight through the wall.


----------

